
C/C++ Extension for Visual Studio Code - robotdad
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2016/03/31/cc-extension-for-visual-studio-code/
======
SiVal
Thanks for this. If this is similar to the C++ debugger I remember from my use
of VS years ago, I'll be very pleased and switch my students learning C on
Macs from XCode to VS Code.

It seems to me that this should be announced on the VS Code discussion forum.
It would probably generate a lot of excitement with users encouraging others
to try it, a lot of useful feedback, feature requests, and discussion of the
feature requests, users helping other users understand the features, and so
on...if only VS Code actually HAD a real discussion forum to post it to, that
is.

